# Essential first time toys for puppy



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi all,

I pick up Milo in 4 weeks when he will be 8.5 weeks. What essential toys do you all recommend I get for home? I thought about getting:
Kong puppy teething toy
Squeaky noise toy of some sort
Small pulling rope toy 

Thanks, Kash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

What I did was get a toy of a few different style, types, and textures and then see what they prefer. For example, Denver prefers crinkle-sounding toys over squeaky toys. Also, for tug toys, you can get fleece and make your own without spending a lot .. we liked having long braided tug toys because then our fingers were faaaar away from those puppy teeth!! Then with leftover fleece you can make knotted chew toys they can fetch with it chew on (You can soak in water and freeze during teething). Also some dogs love to work on knots and untie them which is great mental stimulation as well. 

Also, bully sticks are considered an essential in our house.

I need to grab a few yards of fleece and make some new ones myself. Sounds like a good project for tomorrow!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Without a doubt, the ESSENTIAL toy for a Havapuppy is a roll of toilet paper (be ready for a mess!). I also recommend an empty, plastic water bottle that makes a lot of crackling noise. That will keep them entertained for hours, but take it away as soon as they start shredding the plastic. And of coarse their very favorite toy is YOU, - playing chase, tug of war, and going for walks. 

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Without a doubt, the ESSENTIAL toy for a Havapuppy is a roll of toilet paper (be ready for a mess!). I also recommend an empty, plastic water bottle that makes a lot of crackling noise.


Hahaha, the shredding gene is intense on Havanese for sure. I've had to quit working on the couch. LOL.

And YES to the water bottle. Denver now tries to swipe them all the time he loves them so much.


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Wulfin said:


> What I did was get a toy of a few different style, types, and textures and then see what they prefer. For example, Denver prefers crinkle-sounding toys over squeaky toys. Also, for tug toys, you can get fleece and make your own without spending a lot .. we liked having long braided tug toys because then our fingers were faaaar away from those puppy teeth!! Then with leftover fleece you can make knotted chew toys they can fetch with it chew on (You can soak in water and freeze during teething). Also some dogs love to work on knots and untie them which is great mental stimulation as well.
> 
> Also, bully sticks are considered an essential in our house.
> 
> I need to grab a few yards of fleece and make some new ones myself. Sounds like a good project for tomorrow!


Thank you. I have ordered a handful more as per your post.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Without a doubt, the ESSENTIAL toy for a Havapuppy is a roll of toilet paper (be ready for a mess!). I also recommend an empty, plastic water bottle that makes a lot of crackling noise. That will keep them entertained for hours, but take it away as soon as they start shredding the plastic. And of coarse their very favorite toy is YOU, - playing chase, tug of war, and going for walks.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I hope not, I'm a clean freak! I don't think I'll be giving him the option of playing with a toilet roll! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Wulfin said:


> Hahaha, the shredding gene is intense on Havanese for sure. I've had to quit working on the couch. LOL.
> 
> And YES to the water bottle. Denver now tries to swipe them all the time he loves them so much.


I have seen videos online of havanese puppies playing with empty bottles, it's adorable! Will definitely offer him one up!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Our favorite, hands down, are any kind of burrow toys. I usually buy Zippy Paws, but there’s a really popular Squirrels in Log by another brand that’s the same type of thing. The small plush toys are the perfect size for a puppy to play with, they’re easy to squeak but not super loud, and when they’re stuffed inside the burrow they keep him busy. 

The strawberry from the waffle set has been his favorite for a while now. 

The suggestion to try a couple of inexpensive toys of a few different styles is a great one. Then adapt as you figure out what he likes. Mine doesn’t really care about tug toys if they don’t have some kind of squeaker at one end to conquer when be wins! Of his favorite tug toys, one actually is also a stuff toy, too. The little goat, bat, and newt stuff into the cauldron.

Bully sticks were a necessity in our house. A couple of times I drove 45 minutes to buy an odor free bully stick at a specialty store because I didn’t want to wait 2 days for them to arrive from Amazon. We used them to redirect teething behaviors. Mine isn’t a really aggressive chewer so we still give it to him a lot.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

kashcheema said:


> I hope not, I'm a clean freak! I don't think I'll be giving him the option of playing with a toilet roll!


Then you might consider ALWAYS keeping your bathroom door shut - very tight, because Havanese puppies tend to be addicted to TP and most paper products. When Ricky was a year old, he utterly destroyed an empty 12x18x18 cardboard box when I wasn't looking. Cardboard all over the house in shreds.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Cassie is also a toilet paper lover...we "always" put the roll on the counter out of her reach. But with the shortage of toilet paper these days, it is really always out of her reach. She still checks the bathroom to see if anyone has forgotten.

Seriously, Cassie used to love toys that she could throw in the air and loves still her tree stump with three little chipmunk/squirrels that she pulls out and scatters around. I put them back and she pulls them out again and scatters them around...over and over. She also has squeaky balls that she chases (never brings back) and plays with a lot.


----------



## madra (Jan 25, 2020)

My pupper loves the squeeky lambchop from multipet. He drags it around, beats it up, and then rests his head on it. And, empty plastic bottles thrill him, though he is only allowed to play with them for a short time.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

A set of plastic keys, puppy-sized, at your local pet store, they will know.
And a plush soccer ball also, get it at the pet store.
Have fun!


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks you all for the great advice. I love this forum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Yes, the "log" with the squirrels was a big hit with us until we hit puberty.. then it became a hump toy, so right now he runs around with just the little squirrels. LOL.
But, his neuter day is approaching in a month..and the toy will make a return


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

gelbergirl said:


> A set of plastic keys, puppy-sized, at your local pet store, they will know.
> And a plush soccer ball also, get it at the pet store.
> Have fun!


Yes to the plush ball!

Since you have kids, if you happen so have any lightweight balls around, like wiffle balls, or like these toddler balls, our puppy liked those.

I bought a few different balls from the pet store but they were all small and fast and hard and he was terrified of them! He came around to most balls over time, but he still runs from DD's yoga ball.


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Yes to the plush ball!
> 
> Since you have kids, if you happen so have any lightweight balls around, like wiffle balls, or like these toddler balls, our puppy liked those.
> 
> I bought a few different balls from the pet store but they were all small and fast and hard and he was terrified of them! He came around to most balls over time, but he still runs from DD's yoga ball.


This is what i look forward to doing with our one!






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

kashcheema said:


> This is what i look forward to doing with our one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's another one that needs a LOVE button! I sent it to our family group chat and everyone was shrieking about how cute it was!


----------



## sema4dogz (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh, so the shredding gene IS a thing lol . That explains a lot …...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

That is such a cute video!

I didn't have time to read this whole thread, but I learned about the squirrels in the tree on this forum and would say it's a MUST HAVE. You can put your hand in the tree like an oven mitt and wiggle it around for a thrilled puppy!

Had I known then what I know now about training, I would have got a lotus ball for Shama when she was little in order to train her to retrieve. When she was little, she liked to chase things, but I didn't know how to teach her how to retrieve. You can put treats in the lotus ball which velcroes shut. The puppy needs to bring it back to you in order to get one of the treats inside!

https://www.cleanrun.com/product/small_lotus_ball/index.cfm

Here's another personal recommendation.

https://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/122265-your-puppy.html

And have you read these?

https://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/123097-excellent-puppy-resources.html

Good luck! Please keep us posted!


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

I have many a kids toys at home which we went through today and got rid of the small “dangerous” ones. We have retained various tennis ball size balls, a remote control car which we’ll get Milo to run after as well as the toys we have already purchased for him which are various physical and mental enrichment toys.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> That is such a cute video!
> 
> I didn't have time to read this whole thread, but I learned about the squirrels in the tree on this forum and would say it's a MUST HAVE. You can put your hand in the tree like an oven mitt and wiggle it around for a thrilled puppy!
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I'll post photos and videos on here as soon as we get him home!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jocelyn (Apr 10, 2020)

When we got our puppy, although he was 6 months, we researched which essential toys to get him and ended up getting him:
-a Kong (wasn't successful, still doesn't care about it)
-a rope toy with knots (good for tug of war, teething and building trust with the owners, we learned)
-a ball that bounces, size of a tennis ball --- we keep it outside for throwing in the backyard and fetch
-a couple of stuffed animals with squeakies (he LOVES these)
-a stuffed ball with squeaky 
-a crinkly stuffed toy (loves this)
But the weirdest is his obsession with a plastic lid from the spray can of Pam -- he bats it around, so cute!!! I think he likes it because it moves in unpredictable ways 

He ALWAYS is ready to tear up paper, magazines, flyers etc!!!! We have to be careful what we leave lying about. 
Oh and he LOVES those wool dryer balls!!!!

What fun it is to buy toys!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kashcheema said:


> I have seen videos online of havanese puppies playing with empty bottles, it's adorable! Will definitely offer him one up!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Even gallon jugs were (still are!!!) a BIG hit with Kodi!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Then you might consider ALWAYS keeping your bathroom door shut - very tight, because Havanese puppies tend to be addicted to TP and most paper products. When Ricky was a year old, he utterly destroyed an empty 12x18x18 cardboard box when I wasn't looking. Cardboard all over the house in shreds.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


One of my favorite photos of Pixel as a puppy.  (in fairness, I watched her do it... I COULD have intervened! 

Her total enjoyment was WELL worth cleaning up the mess!


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Jocelyn said:


> When we got our puppy, although he was 6 months, we researched which essential toys to get him and ended up getting him:
> -a Kong (wasn't successful, still doesn't care about it)
> -a rope toy with knots (good for tug of war, teething and building trust with the owners, we learned)
> -a ball that bounces, size of a tennis ball --- we keep it outside for throwing in the backyard and fetch
> ...


Thanks Jocelyn. We have bought all of these items!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

krandall said:


> Even gallon jugs were (still are!!!) a BIG hit with Kodi!!!


The amount of milk my kids drink, we have loads of these ready for recycling at the end of week!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

